
Whats new in Ruby 2.6 - kureikain
https://medium.com/tailor-tech/whats-new-in-ruby-2-6-a4774f3631c1
======
gmaliar
Wow Matz, the creator of Ruby actually shouted out my post at Rubyconf LA
today. [https://imgur.com/a/BLtslTV](https://imgur.com/a/BLtslTV)

